# Copper and Jarrah Braumiser



## Ramps (1/7/14)

OK Guys I owe to the forums

So firstly thanks guys ... especially:

Big thanks to Matho for making his controller hardware/software available to us all ... and his support thru these forums
Lael for doing the organising/ordering of the initial electronics
Edak for letting me visit and pulling his system apart for me to look at ... and the beers 
And all the other support I got from the forums while building

It was a long build (over 6 months I think and prob 6 months since I finished (version 1) and as there hasn't been any modifications for some brews now I think I need to post some pics 

Built from
Matho's controller
an old copper hot water system
a couple of 19L Big W pots
a few scrap of Jarrah
couple of bits of SS "flywire" (think it's actually screen material for some sort of processing ... heavier than flyscreen)
old aluminium sign with holes drilled into it
blue pump (Kaixin, magnetic pump)
U bend it 2200W element
bayonet fire fitting
assorted SS plumbing

Pretty basic, not real pretty but it does a great job and I love the beer that comes out of it ... so it's all great

now the deeper sojourn into the depths of all grain
Lovin' it
Thanks again guys

Cheers
Ramps


----------



## r055c0 (2/7/14)

love it!


----------



## dicko (2/7/14)

Well done mate.


----------



## Yob (2/7/14)

what a tidy little unit.. nice work :beerbang:


----------



## Maheel (2/7/14)

whats the 2nd "slotted" pot for

I like the gas bayonet fitting idea (never seen that idea before)


----------



## Ramps (2/7/14)

actually it's a fire hose fitting (40mm) works really well no need for threaded rods etc


----------



## dicko (2/7/14)

It looks to me that he has made the second pot with the slots in the bottom, fit inside the pot with the fitting in the bottom.
The two pots then make up the malt pipe??


----------



## Ramps (2/7/14)

yeah dicko you got it
you're right about the 2 pots sitting inside each other to become the malt pipe but the capacity of the grain is only one pot (the one with slots in it) the area between the 2 pots is just to disperse the flow from pump


----------



## lael (2/7/14)

Looks great! Love to see more about the fire hose fitting - looks like a clever solution!


----------



## MastersBrewery (9/7/14)

Have to say top looking build, now like the rest of us you'll need a BAR to sit that behind, to make it look shit hot and don't forget the pool table, too many forget the importance of a good game of pool...

wasn' that the black?.... oopps!

MB


----------



## H0U5ECAT (10/7/14)

OK, I'm reporting this post for porn.
That's just too darn sexy for the forums.


----------



## Ramps (11/7/14)

I prob should have dressed it up for the occasion if it's going to be reported ... maroon or burgundy face on the controller and strewth I prob should have at least polished it!


----------



## r055c0 (11/7/14)

You must post a pic once it's polished. Make sure it's high def so I can print out a life sized pic of it and pin it over my ghetto system so I can pretend I have bling.


----------



## Pirate323i (14/7/14)

The pot inside the pot is a genius idea for the bottom "false bottom" /filter even for the 'more conventional' Braumiser copies...
Top effort!


----------



## Ramps (14/7/14)

Pirate323i said:


> The pot inside the pot is a genius idea for the bottom "false bottom" /filter even for the 'more conventional' Braumiser copies...
> Top effort!


Thanks Pirate, works well,

thought it would be a good way to evenly distribute the flow/ pressure across the entire bottom of the pot and if I wanted to later either knock out the bottom and lower the falsie to give myself some more room for grain or even just knock the bottom out of a 3rd pot and extend the malt tube (hasn't been needed yet). Also allows for the 2 pots to separate if the flow was restricted and the the pressure built up (again haven't had a prob with that either ... well since I crushed my grain to a good size)


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (25/9/14)

Really like the pot in pot design. I think I will have to look into stealing that design, and obviously that big copper pot is pimpin like super fly level pimpin.


----------



## Edak (25/9/14)

I can't believe that I missed the post and didn't see it until today, great job ramps!! Very steampunk looking.


----------



## Ramps (18/3/15)

OK OK OK
After another 1/2 dozen brews with now changes/updates etc, I finally had confess to myself that it was completed and no longer a prototype susceptible to brewly changes so I have to give it a clean up and varnish.
Also add to that, that there will be a bunch of family wondering thru my shed in a few weeks so at least it'll look old worldly rather than a construction out of a junk-heap (thinking about it ...that's pretty much what it is  )

Still loving it

So as promised a picture after a bit of spit and polish as there has been no changes in the last 9 months ... just lots of real yummy brews.
After visiting a friend still making brews with kits, I realised how far my brews had come
Cheers guys


----------



## Bridges (18/3/15)

lael and others fire hose coupling = storz coupling may make it easier if you wanted to track some down.


----------



## Cervantes (18/3/15)

Very Retro

Love it.


----------



## Ramps (19/3/15)

Oh yeah
prob been tried before but not that I have heard
does a great sous-vide with pork rashes too ... should post that in the cooking forum!
24 hrs @ 57.25 degrees +/- 0.25 degrees ... does a great job 

oops... just had a quick peek ... looks like I'm well behind the eight ball like normal ... common practice!


----------

